# Ninja Shrimp?



## fishy420 (Apr 14, 2013)

EDIT:I added some better pictures here for easy of viewing but the url has many more! 

So this is my first time posting here, go me! Anyways the reason for this is to get the great minds on this forum to help me identify my new little friends. I attached a few pictures so let me hear what you think. 

Thanks for the help and i hope you're up to the challenge!

Also, I hope this is in the right place


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sunkist shrimp...aka Caridina Lanceolata previously called Propinqua

They are very nice shrimps, larger than most...look like an orange/brownish version of Ghost shrimps with the hump in the back.

They need brackish water to hatch larvae into baby shrimplets, so you will not be able to breed them. I have kept these too, females tend to go brownish in color when ready to mate.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

is it me or does the body of the shrimp look very opaque? sunkist are quite transparent my remaining three do not look like that at all, maybe its the flash?


----------



## fishy420 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ya to me it kinda look like its white on the inside with an orange/black pattern on them. Very interesting indeed. Maybe you could post a few pictures of your sunkist if you are able to.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

im too lazy to upload at the moment but google sunkist shrimp and you'll see it. I talked to Mrbako yesterday had a nice chat with him and he thought me some things i never knew what was. Your shrimp has muscle necrosis as its muscles turn opaque white. most of the time deadly but it can recover if under less stressful environment, good water etc.


----------



## fishy420 (Apr 14, 2013)

I really hope you aren't right (I mean no offense ). Only reason I say that is because I got 3 of these little bugger and they all look the same.

Going back to the ninja shrimp idea, these guys are really challenging to find, and i did notice one this morning that was gray with a blue shade on its head area... weird indeed!


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

is it possible to get a better picture of the shrimp? it really is too dark.


----------



## fishy420 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok... Sorry i took so long to reply but I was trying to get as many good pictures as i could. There are two sets, one is with the flash on and one with without. About 20 pics in each set.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/

Hope this works!!

And a thousand thank you's for all of your help and time!

Much love!


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

truth is i don't know what shrimp they are. second i really think thats muscle necrosis and third i hope i'm wrong about the second but goodluck with the first and hopes someone can ID it. Doesnt look like sunkist, colour is off its too dark at the head. did you google what a sunkist shrimp looks like? it only takes 5 secs to google


----------



## fishy420 (Apr 14, 2013)

lol i did and the reason i don't think its a sunkist is because the sunkist look transparent with the orange coloring on the "shell". Its kinda fun having an unknown... as long as it doesnt need anything special i dont no about


----------



## fishy420 (Apr 14, 2013)

I still have no idea what they are but they are still alive


----------

